# FF: Anybody interested in endlers?



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

My endlers have been having babies and so I've got juvenile endlers of various sizes. They are maturing quickly and some of the males have full colour now, while other males are just starting to get their black line and others are too young to sex.

I'm either going to have to get another tank quickly or find some homes for these, as the Mama endlers are pregnant again. So, I'm just wondering -- are any of you interested in some endlers (for your tanks, not as feeder fish)? Perhaps in a week or so?

Free to a loving home. These are a very easy-to-care-for and easy-to-transfer small fish. I don't have a photo of my own, but they look quite a bit like this little guy: http://meinedge.de/galerie/images/pic152_1262853953.jpg

The females are plain in colour and so are the very young males.

Just send me a PM if you think you might like some endlers over the summer and if you can pick them up in Vancouver near Oak & 25th.

Edited to add: Just FYI, These endlers seem to be getting along very well with my prolific cherry shrimp. I also have 5 juvenile endlers in with my female betta and she is not bothering them at all.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

I would take some off your hands. I have a large tank and my only big fish doesnt touch small fish for food. All the rest are plecos. I'll take several if you have enough.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Interested in a few. Particular females.

Russ: can you grap me a few when you head over there. Or I can you a few when I am around that area next Saturday.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Id like some but is your place easy to get to on the skytrain/bus?


----------



## troutonafly (Jul 5, 2010)

are you selling any of your shrimp thanks randy


----------



## tnguyen (Jun 30, 2010)

I would love to grab a batch. Thanks


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, All
Ryan, Geo and Nick have first dibs. Hopefully, they'll pick them up by next weekend and then I'll see how many I have left. I'm sure that over the summer, I'll have enough for everybody who has asked, as they're having lots of babies. It's really just a question of whether you are willing to take juveniles that aren't sexed yet, or if you want to wait until they've got their colours. I like the way that their colours are coming in! 

Gklaw, I have lots of females, that's for sure. If you already have male endlers and you'd like some females, send me a PM and I'll save some females for you. I think that these endlers have not been mixed with guppies or have not been mixed with guppies in the past 4 years (according to the person I got them from).

Troutonafly, I am not giving away any of my shrimp at this point because I'm fairly new to shrimp and I'd like to populate all my tanks with at least a few shrimp before I start giving them away. But it looks like Pieces71 and Fragglerock are parting with some right now.

Brisch, my place is quite near the Canada Line, but it's probably not worth coming all the way from Surrey on transit for endlers! 

Gimlid, I am sure that I will have many endlers for you and it's just a question of size. I'll do an endler count next weekend and let you know.

Thank you for your interest, everyone. These are very pretty, easy little fish.


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm also interested in a few  where r u at?


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello 

I have a small tank with shrimps that I am keeping without filtration, just many plants and snails to keep the balance. Do you think endlers would be good in such an eco system? As I am looking for small fish to add there now and these guys are just beautiful!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

My stingrays can always use some more smaller tankmates


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

I'd love to take some off your hands... looks like they are mostly spoken for, but keep me in mind for future litters


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Sure, BossRoss. I seem to have an ever-replenishing supply!


----------



## thharris (Jun 29, 2010)

Yea I have been intrested in getting some before, if you have any others please let me know, or put me in the list of names ;-)


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay, everyone, thanks for your interest! I'll keep you all posted about the supply as people pick up the endlers that they want.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Some of you may live nearer to Jkam, who also has endlers for free! 

Thharris, I am on the North Shore on Thursdays and might be able to bring you some endlers if you didn't mind meeting me at Phibbs Exchange or in Parkgate. Just send me a PM.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

ROTFL, Charles! I missed this post by you until just now. I am SURE your stingrays would like some smaller friends. Just like Sylvester would like to play with Tweety-Bird!

ha ha



charles said:


> My stingrays can always use some more smaller tankmates


----------

